

Open source cinema - hack in HD and build your own camera - anigbrowl
http://cinema.elphel.com/

======
Semiapies
Linking this in advance for everyone who will have trouble reading the light-
on-dark, unreasonably-wide-text design:
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

That this camera will have free software is interesting, but the $3K+ for the
rest of it makes the throwing around of "free" seem a little over-done.

~~~
freetard
It's free as in free speech, not free beer.

~~~
Semiapies
You can't _speak_ a $3K piece of equipment.

~~~
freetard
It's free as in freedom, not free beer. In that case it means free to tinker
with the hardware. Get it?

~~~
Semiapies
There are words like "open" for that sort of thing. Some hardware is described
as "open" for just that reason. Not "free".

Get it?

